# Do You Drink While You Eat?



## Adrienne (May 20, 2009)

I've found that with a whole meal I drink less than 1/2 of whatever I'm drinking. My husband drinks after almost every single bite or two and my sister won't drink anything til she's done eating bc that's what my grandmother taught her. Sometimes I do the same.

Is there any particular way you vary your beverage with you meal?


----------



## candygalore (May 20, 2009)

No. I don't drink because that is the way my mother raise me, eat your food first then you can get something to drink. I don't know if this is just a hispanic thing, i notice that your grandmother did the same with you and your sister.


----------



## Adrienne (May 20, 2009)

Yea that's why I was wondering. I always feel so wasteful for getting more than I know I'll drink lol. I just can't drink that much.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 20, 2009)

Usually i eat first and then drink but I mostly do that at home. If Im at a restaurant I would probable drink while eating.


----------



## McRubel (May 20, 2009)

I don't drink much in general, actually. I'll have a few sips while I'm eating, but afterward I force myself to drink because I want to stay hydrated!


----------



## Karren (May 22, 2009)

I drink typically milk at a meal and usually finish off a large glass.. Taking sips every few minutes.. Funny I've found that if I don't drink anything and the food is on the dry side... I get hickups.. Really weird but almost every time I can get it to happen..


----------



## Ricci (May 22, 2009)

I drink while eating it fills me up faster!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 22, 2009)

I wouldn't make it through a whole meal eating without being able to take any sips of a drink! My throat would get too dry!

My whole family drinks about two full glasses each with dinner.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 22, 2009)

I drink some water first, and sip some if I need to during a meal. Then I gulp down my drink and drink more water, lol!


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (May 22, 2009)

I'll usually have a drink waiting to be sipped on next to my plate but I almost never drink with my meal. I think it's more proper to drink after your meal so you don't fill up on too many fluids and stretch your stomach while eating. It's a family thing in my parents house and my husband seems to have caught on.


----------



## Ozee (May 22, 2009)

We have drinks on the table, but usually the glasses are still empty by the end, unless the food is really spicey.

My mum would always say don't drink till after aswell. Guess it kind of stuck.


----------



## esha (May 22, 2009)

Depends if I'm really thirst. Sometimes I'll be in the middle of a meal and get a drink. Generally I drink after I eat.


----------



## pinksugar (May 23, 2009)

we always drank during when I was little, and I still do.

As a general rule I don't drink very much anyway, but I once went to a friend's house where there was no drinking til after the meal, I found it really restrictive and uncomfortable somehow



I guess you get used to whatever you do with your family


----------



## mk_girly (May 23, 2009)

Actually I read somewhere that suposedly you're not suppose to drink too much during a meal. It dilutes the acid in your stomach which could lead to health problems.


----------



## Adrienne (May 23, 2009)

Really? I just don't drink alot bc of my upbringing but also bc if I drink too much, my stomach hurts and I get hungrier faster lol.


----------



## Lucy (May 23, 2009)

neither of my parents drink with their evening meal, unless its a weekend and they have wine. they just have a cup of tea afterwards, but tea isn't very quenching. i drink during my meal, i always have.


----------



## La_Mari (May 23, 2009)

I HAVE to drink after like every two bites.

ANd it's always water. No soft drinks.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 23, 2009)

I'll just take sips, while I'm eating. By the time I'm done with my meal, I'll only have drinken less than half of the drink.


----------



## Darla (May 23, 2009)

if the food is spicy i tend to drink more than a glass . most of the time i barely finish my drink


----------



## MissMaryMac (May 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *candygalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No. I don't drink because that is the way my mother raise me, eat your food first then you can get something to drink. I don't know if this is just a hispanic thing, i notice that your grandmother did the same with you and your sister. It's not a hispanic thing, it's a smart thing. I used to have bad acid reflux and digestive issues, but got surgery and things are good now. But while I was sick I learned a lot.
The proper way is to just sip while you eat then drink after your meal. When you drink during your meal you dissolve your digestive juices. You need those juices to help break down the food. When you drink too much and eat at the same time stuff just sits and kinda ferments.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *mk_girly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually I read somewhere that suposedly you're not suppose to drink too much during a meal. It dilutes the acid in your stomach which could lead to health problems. I can't imagine drinking right after your meal would be any different. It's still going to mix with the food and the stomach acid.
Also, those who drink before and/or during their meals tend to eat less.


----------



## magosienne (May 24, 2009)

I drink before and while eating, it's the way i've been raised, and i used to be taught the same way at the school's canteen. it's a way of making a halt in your meal and let your brain work, you may find after a while your body sends the message back your stomach is full and you're not hungry anymore.


----------



## mynameisanna (May 25, 2009)

i drink water while i eat. lunch time and dinner time are practically the only times i drink water except for some really hot days or if i exercise (which i havent done a lot of lately) :S i dont really drink much throughout the day so i've gotten into the habit of drinking some while i eat


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (May 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't imagine drinking right after your meal would be any different. It's still going to mix with the food and the stomach acid.
Also, those who drink before and/or during their meals tend to eat less.

This is true but they are also hungry sooner than those who drink after their meal. The way I see it is: layering. You wouldn't put your shirt on before your bra and your sweater before your shirt. Everything has its order.


----------



## Fataliya (May 29, 2009)

I drink while I eat if I get thirsty, I guess. I don't drink a whole lot, though.

With the kids, hubby says "Eat first, then you can get a drink", because otherwise, they fill up on Kool-Aide, or whatever and then they're not hungry anymore. Then like an hour later, everyone's starving again. Ha!


----------



## xxlahruexx (Jul 21, 2009)

At dinner time, I usually drink a cup of milk. My mom hates it, and wont drink anything with her dinner, because that is how her and my 9 anuts and uncles were raised.


----------



## lovinglife09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes I always drink while I eat it helps the food go down!


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 24, 2009)

I always drink quite a bit while I eat. It is better for your metabolism and sugar levels to maintain a more constant level by eating smaller meals more often and drinking a lot of liquid, especially water.


----------



## Tyari (Sep 3, 2009)

I guess I drink after every couple of bites or so. I never really thought about it, but there is no method to my bite to sip ratio.


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 3, 2009)

It depends. Sometimes I'm really thirsty and drink a lot, and other times I only have a few sips. Lately I haven't been drinking anything with my meals.


----------



## cocobaby (Oct 6, 2009)

I take sips every couple of bites..but definately need a drink while Im eating


----------



## Ricciolina (Oct 6, 2009)

I sip and eat together.


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have to have a drink after every bite or two.. If I dont then I feel ill afterwards...

My mother would not let us drink until we finished our meals but she had to let me have my drink after each bite when she noticed how it made me sick afterwards...

My sister has her full meal before even touching her drink... Dont know how she does it...


----------



## natcat93 (Oct 8, 2009)

I drink and eat, but I want till I finish my food to drink the rest of my beverage (don't want to get full off of my drink and waste food!)


----------



## jo1iet (Oct 19, 2009)

I usually have something to drink while I'm cooking and then have a drink during eating too. I suppose it's just a reflex for me to drink when I feel hot like my mother always taught me. But now that I know that it can cause indigestion then I may just skip on the drink while eating.


----------



## Shadowy_Lady (Oct 19, 2009)

I usually drink once in the middle of my meal and then finish the rest of my drink at the end of the meal. I didn't know it made a difference at all :/


----------



## SimplyElegant (Oct 19, 2009)

I never really thought of it. Didn't ever seem like a big deal but I eat and drink at the same time.


----------



## coolswimgirl (Oct 20, 2009)

I never knew that people _didn't_ drink with meals. The way I was raised I do drink with my meals. It's not like chew, swallow, drink, chew, swallow, drink, but I definitely do take sips every couple of bites.


----------



## ling07 (Nov 29, 2009)

i drink every two bites, otherwise i'll get a hiccup. i can drink up to two glasses of water.


----------



## <Helen> (Dec 1, 2009)

I drink half a glass before I eat so my stomach does not devour everything in sight past my full point due to complete emptiness, then I drink the other half for digestive purposes.


----------



## Etiquette (Jan 3, 2010)

I can't eat a meal without having a drink nearby. My mouth just gets so dry if I don't. I have a friend who's family never drinks when they eat, and whever I go over for dinner I have to excuse myself to get some water. But then again, I'm always drinking. I can't even leave the house without a bottle of water


----------



## HikerGal (Jan 3, 2010)

I drink alot while I am cooking (to distract myself from nibbling, I suppose) so I am not very thirsty when it comes to eating time.


----------



## Shelley (Jan 6, 2010)

I drink water with my meals and take sips about every second mouthful. When I'm done I drink another whole glass of water.


----------



## Chaeli (Jan 6, 2010)

I rarely drink anything while I eat unless what I'm eating is extremely dry.


----------



## brendaanne3 (Jan 6, 2010)

I drink a lot during meals. I drink from a large cup and usually still have to get a refill. I'm not sure why... But my mouth gets really dry if I don't.


----------



## MrsSippy (Mar 1, 2010)

My husband has several glasses of water with his meal and I used to just finish off one glass of water between bites but I've learned that drinking after your meal is better for you, or at least for me (I have digestive problems). So I try to wait till I'm finished eating.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes, I drink while I eat. Maybe a few sips when I'm close to being done. I should chug it before I eat though...lol. So I'll be less hungry.


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Mar 2, 2010)

*Yes I drink while I eat. During a meal I drink about 2 glass of water. *


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Mar 2, 2010)

I eat a bit and take a drink, then eat some more and sip the drink again. I am hispanic too and we drink while we eat our meals.


----------



## ploHouse (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't eat without a drink. Never ever.


----------



## Krystal (Mar 4, 2010)

After every few bites of food I drink water and another full glass when I'm finished.


----------



## Cipriana (Mar 12, 2010)

Drinking while eating is supposed to not be very good for your digestion &amp; the absorption of vitamins and minerals.

I drink wine with dinner, but I consider this a food


----------



## perlanga (Jul 8, 2010)

I HAVE to have a drink with my meal if I don't I will get hiccups or get a weird choking sensation from my food, I also feel like it helps my food settle. I can't drink water with my meal either, If I drink water with my food I feel like I am going to be sick. Weird I know.

I don't think not not drinking with meals is a Latino thing, my entire family always has drinks with their meals. It could be a regional thing though, especially if your Mexican! My mom usually makes a huge pitcher of lemonade. I would actually get scolded if I didn't give anyone a drink when they were eating.


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 23, 2011)

I will drink all throughout my meal, sometimes just enough to wash every other bite down...lately though, I've been trying to drink before I eat so I feel full sooner and maybe lose a lb or two


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Jan 14, 2012)

I usually drink a little bit of water before a meal and then I don't touch it again until after I have finished. I have no idea why, none of my family members do that so who knows. Drinking before is more of a recent habit, to make me eat less and get full faster.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't drink anything till I'm done with everything lol.. My grandmother never gave us anything to drink till we finshed our plate! So it stuck with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Miss her so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 14, 2012)

I always try to drink a full glass of water first before I eat a meal, especially if I'm feeling absolutely ravenous. It really helps me feel full faster, so I don't overeat!


----------



## Louise Talbot (May 14, 2013)

I find drinking a large glass of water just before I have my meal and also sipping a beverage (usually tea or water) during my meal has been significant in helping me, first to lose, then maintain my weight.  I had an issue with food portion control and use to eat a lot more than what was necessary to fuel my body.  After I finish my meal, I need to feel full and satisfied and drinking that water before and during my meal gives me that feeling.  Now, after each meal, I almost feel like I've overindulged and that I've eaten as much as I want when in reality I've had a realistic portion size and a healthy portion size of food.

Louise Talbot 

link deleted


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 14, 2013)

> I've found that with a whole meal I drink less than 1/2 of whatever I'm drinking. My husband drinks after almost every single bite or two and my sister won't drink anything til she's done eating bc that's what my grandmother taught her. Sometimes I do the same. Is there any particular way you vary your beverage with you meal?


 I drink while I eat. I prefer milk with supper 99% of the time. Other meals it varies--pop, water, juice--depending on what I feel like drinking at the time. I prefer to drink at the beginning and end of the meal if I can, but I usually have do drink after every 2 or 3 bites. I do not eat without something to drink on hand. I'll wait to eat until I can buy a bottle of water if I forgot to bring one.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 13, 2013)

I drink after I finish any meal. Usually it's juice, water, iced tea, or lemonade.


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 14, 2013)

I drink during and so do my husband and kids. We typically drink water.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Aug 17, 2013)

I drink during a meal, but quite a few people I know don't do it for various reasons. Personally, I drink a lot of water throughout the day and for me it's natural to drink during the meal, especially if it's at a restaurant, while eating and talking.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes, I do. I think it helps to prevent heart burns.


----------



## KittenZ (Oct 11, 2013)

I drink while I eat because I get thirsty easily.


----------



## athenatree (Oct 21, 2013)

I have always heard drinking while eating isn't good, that said I almost always do.  It usually depends too on what I am eating, though in general couldn't imagine not having something available to drink during meal time.


----------

